# Anywhere around Lake Erie



## laylow6988 (Nov 14, 2006)

High guys, just wanted to know. I know about B.C. Vancouver. But are there other places in Canada that's sellin seeds legally? Say, around the Lake Erie area? I am a lil too noided to get anything in the mail. I mean, the chances of me getting caught are slim, for it's nothing but a closet grow room. I supply only me and a few choice family members. So I get no money for it. But, I am a family man... you can't be too cautious right? I kinda worry about this. But, what can I do? And, while I am on the suject... anyone have bad luck around nothern Ohio? I hate it... I never find any really good buds. It's all compressed swag. Why can't I find a real strain?

Huggy B


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Right now i dont think any seed vendor from Canada will sell seeds to a American. No one wants to go through what Marc Emery is going through right now. I think most seed vendors are waiting to see if Marc gets taken to the USA to spend the rest of his life in a USA jail.


 

I have heard of him. He is the Canadian that has been known to sell seeds right? So what did he do? Get caught selling through mail to the US? Well, there's your reason I will not buy any through the mail. That's why I would like to know the closest place around Erie to drive and get them. I wouldn't bother going all the way to BC. I'd just go to one of my buddies. They live on the west side of the US, and tell me that they have some dope dope. And he gets a seed once in a great while. I'll go there and get that. But really would rather save the time and money and get a stablized strain from close by.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, that's just nuts. Yeah, I am going to have to ask if these people are still willing. Makes me feel funny. I know these people are watching us right now. Looking for the next one to slip up. And it's stupid, it's a damn plant. I mean, I have served 6 years now in the military. And you know who is protecting the country? Yup, guys like me. Almost all of us love to party. And to us, a party aint a party without some pot. Just knowing that alone, the government should back off. I mean, for the time being just why enforce the law? With around 800,000 Americans getting arested in a year it's obvious that there are too many to stop. They will never stop it. Just like they could not stop alcohol. But, I guess I am singing to the choir right? But I hope they see this, and know that I will never stop. My mom and dad have over 25 years smokin. And you would never guess that people so professional, that make so much money, smoke so much weed. I am the same way, not the cliche pothead. I don't make a lot, but $45,000 a year is damn good for my age. Well, anyway... Thanx for the tip Man. I'll look into it and make sure I aint going to get stiffed. I'll be writing congress, that's for sure. I think we should all do it. Let us be heard with the cost of a peice of paper and a stamp. I gave NORML a lil donation. I am trying to do my part, but there just seems like I can't do much. I have a family, that really makes it hard to stand up you know?


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hells yeah. I don't want my kids to have to go through what I have. And that includes the trouble of a hobbie. Just because I'd rather smoke and the next day feel just like any other, instead of drink and feel like a flushed turd the next morning. Not that I don't drink, but I only drink in small amounts now. Almost got into trouble one time, and I realized better to take the risk of smoking. Better than making a bad decision from the booze. But aint it amazing all the people that smoke, and even if they don't... I know so many that just don't care. My woman don't smoke, she don't care that I do. She'd rather me smoke than drink. It's safer, and I can't get so messed up that I turn into an @sshole. So, it's all good in my household. And that's all that matters. I fought for America, I derserve to have a say-so in the matter. And nobody is going to tell me what to do in my house.


----------

